# 17 year old imprisoned for blowjob from 15 year old finally sees justice.



## Distracted (Jun 19, 2007)

> US teen sex sentence overturned
> 
> A US judge in Georgia has overturned a ruling in which a 17-year-old man was imprisoned for 10 years for having consensual oral sex with a teenager.
> 
> ...



Rest of the story found here: 

credit to  for finding the story.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 19, 2007)

> Under Georgia law, if Mr Wilson had engaged in sexual intercourse with the girl he would have only been charged with a misdemeanour and would have received a much lighter sentence.



Thank god for our logical law system!


----------



## Circe (Jun 19, 2007)

About time....


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 19, 2007)

It better have been a damn good blowjob...


----------



## Saito (Jun 19, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> It better have been a damn good blowjob...



Lolz


----------



## Kyon (Jun 19, 2007)

> Under Georgia law, if Mr Wilson had engaged in sexual intercourse with the girl he would have only been charged with a misdemeanour and would have received a much lighter sentence.



WHAT. **


----------



## Distracted (Jun 19, 2007)

You mean some of you haven't heard of this case before? I remember seeing a post about it here in the cafe and that's why I thought it was worthwhile to post this article when I read it.

I can post the original story if you'd like, or just PM it to those who haven't already read it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 19, 2007)

Its about fucking time they let him go.  I hope someone stabs that attorney general in the eye with something dull, he cares more about technicalities then actual justice.


----------



## Cheerful (Jun 19, 2007)

> Under Georgia law, if Mr Wilson had engaged in sexual intercourse with the girl he would have only been charged with a misdemeanour and would have received a much *lighter* sentence.



What kind of typo is that >__>?


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, least he got out, he only wasted 4 years of his life.


----------



## ragnarok989 (Jun 19, 2007)

man that guy got owned...if that is illegal then A LOT of high schoolers should be in jail


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 19, 2007)

wow, he got to jail from a consensual blowjob? sheesh...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh thank goodness, that 10 years thing was completely rediculous. @_@;


----------



## Zodd (Jun 19, 2007)

(In)Justice system in this country is fucked up. This should never have been allowed to happen, and it never would have outside of the South.


----------



## Halo (Jun 19, 2007)

Good for him, I'm glad he's released now. I'm also glad he doesn't have to suffer the stigmatization of being a registered sex offender.


----------



## Distracted (Jun 19, 2007)

Halo said:


> Good for him, I'm glad he's released now. I'm also glad he doesn't have to suffer the stigmatization of being a registered sex offender.



Read the rest of the article. He's not out yet because the case is going to be appealed.


----------



## Bass (Jun 19, 2007)

> Mr Wilson's lawyer, *BJ Bernstein*, said: "It is extremely, extremely disturbing that the attorney general would take this action now."



lolz


----------



## Halo (Jun 19, 2007)

Distracted said:


> Read the rest of the article. He's not out yet because the case is going to be appealed.


My bad, I skimmed it too fast. Sigh, I am so sick of these cases dragging on. It reminds me of the Roy Pearson $65 million lawsuit that is still pending.


Bass said:


> lolz


LOL Great find!


----------



## ez (Jun 20, 2007)

i can't believe he was found guilty for that. dumbest bunch of jurors


----------



## ragnarok989 (Jun 20, 2007)

Bass said:


> lolz



LOL i didn't notice that


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 20, 2007)

He was jailed after a consensual blowjob? Why jail the guy if it was consensual in the first place?


----------



## Freiza (Jun 20, 2007)

> Under Georgia law, if Mr Wilson had engaged in sexual intercourse with the girl he would have only been charged with a misdemeanour and would have received a much lighter sentence.


but oral sex is worse?


----------



## piratej62 (Jun 20, 2007)

pervy_hermit said:


> He was jailed after a consensual blowjob? Why jail the guy if it was consensual in the first place?



Because that is obviously the smart thing to do because instead of finding murders or something they are looking for kids having oral....how dare those kids!


----------



## Nekonron (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, they're actually encouraging sex over a blowjob. This is just so... wrong...


----------



## piratej62 (Jun 20, 2007)

i know right


----------



## Neko (Jun 20, 2007)

Finallyz


----------



## King Speed (Jun 20, 2007)

wow... this just retarted. I have a friend who's seventeen who did this with a 13 year old


----------



## Batman (Jun 20, 2007)

They ruined that kids life for no reason. That's fucked up.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 20, 2007)

They jailed him for that? This case is fucked up in so many ways.


----------



## Shinobikitty (Jun 20, 2007)

Geez... I always thought this was the stupidest case I had ever heard of... What a mockery of justice...


----------



## nyce456 (Jun 20, 2007)

A seventeen year old going to jail for getting head from a fifteen year old, what has the world come to. 80 percent of high school males need to be in jail for having a freshman or a sophmore girlfriend. I swear our justice system here in America is the greatest ever. R.Kelly and Michael Jackson both get acquitted for their crimes but a high school student goes to jail for getting head? I swear greatest judicial system on earth.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2007)

I can't believe this is being appealed.  Aren't there more important and urgent crimes we need to focus on rather than this?


----------



## Calgar (Jun 20, 2007)

This is BS...i doubt there was 2 years age difference either, probably something like 15-18 months.

Consent is the important thing here...if she consents then it shouldn't really matter about age at all (after a 14 years old anyways).


----------



## conman1492 (Jun 20, 2007)

His lawyers initials were BJ....


----------



## Amaretti (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh, for fuck's sake...

Let him out already!  No jury in the world would convict a seventeen year old for- oh wait...


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 20, 2007)

The girl was the Attorney General's daughter, but because she was a minor, they did not mention that fact to the media.


----------



## Freiza (Jun 20, 2007)

piratej62 said:


> Because that is obviously the smart thing to do because instead of finding murders or something they are looking for kids having oral....how dare those kids!


lolz, my point exactly


Nekonron said:


> Wow, they're actually encouraging sex over a blowjob. This is just so... wrong...


lolz, my point exactly


Neko said:


> Finallyz


true, id be pissed off


----------



## Ulfgar (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank god the retardation has been fixed. and I LOL'ed at the attorneys name, judt so funny.


----------



## Kage (Jun 20, 2007)

0_o if it was consensual who pressed charges? the state? *didn't read the full article*


----------



## sexcrave (Jun 21, 2007)

GRAVE INJUSTICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
this is a sexist world.. they were both underage so why should the MALE be put in jail and not both of them?
total BS...
after all SHE was the one sucking his cock!!!
she should be the one locked up in jail..
that BJ guy should be HUNG BY THE BALLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
grrr...
im so angry now...
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
ruined the poor guy's life....
total BS


----------



## sexcrave (Jun 21, 2007)

lolz// sorry i didnt read the article well..
BJ is the guys lawyer lolz


----------



## Uzumaki (Jun 21, 2007)

WTF? They where both underage... And they wanted it, so whats wrong?


----------



## Sky (Jun 21, 2007)

LoL....

poor guy...

it took years to give justice to him....

tsktsk


----------



## Freiza (Jun 21, 2007)

> LoL....
> 
> poor guy...
> 
> ...


yeah our justice system is failing


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 21, 2007)

sexcrave said:


> GRAVE INJUSTICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> this is a sexist world.. they were both underage so why should the MALE be put in jail and not both of them?
> total BS...
> after all SHE was the one sucking his cock!!!
> ...



The guy was two years older. he should be sent to jail.


----------



## King Speed (Jun 21, 2007)

what......^^^


----------



## Freiza (Jun 21, 2007)

> The guy was two years older. he should be sent to jail.


why you?
thats not rape yet...also she consented..youre a girl, huh?


----------



## Freiza (Jun 21, 2007)

> The guy was two years older. he should be sent to jail.


why you?
thats not rape yet...also she consented..youre a girl, huh?


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jun 22, 2007)

This case is a waste of everyone's time. They're dragging it out when there are more serious offences that need to be handled? It's not my tax money being wasted though, the NZ law is 16 for sex and a sentence wouldn't be that harsh for the guy here. 10 years for a blowjob... willing to do it?


----------



## Halo (Jul 13, 2007)

> *Prosecutor under fire in teen sex case*
> By SHANNON McCAFFREY, Associated Press Writer
> Fri Jul 13, 5:44 AM ET
> 
> ...


----------



## Hagen (Jul 13, 2007)

This kind of sad news really make hate the law. Those prosecutors should be shot.


----------



## Goom (Jul 13, 2007)

wtf... this doesnt make sense at all.  They call him a "17 year old man" and the 15 year old girl a child when shes was just 2 years younger then him.  Thats gay as hell.  I hate how some journalists try to decieve people by using these adjectives.  In some reports they call 17 years olds minors and children......


----------



## brad?zzle (Jul 13, 2007)

I wonder what kind of sentence he could've received if he had buttsecks with the girl.


----------



## gohan-sempai (Jul 13, 2007)

brad?zzle said:


> I wonder what kind of sentence he could've received if he had buttsecks with the girl.



:rofl :rofl


----------



## Fai (Jul 13, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> It better have been a damn good blowjob...



Haha.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 13, 2007)

Sometimes, I really think that the US should enforce a law in which people imprisoned for stupid things should be able to beat the shit out of someone responsible upon release.  The fact he was even in there for a few seconds is absurd.


----------



## navyfish (Jul 14, 2007)

It was consensual and yet he was still put in jail...what the hell. Oh well, I hope he doesn't have to register as a sex offender because damn that would suck a lot.


----------



## ninjagreyfox (Jul 14, 2007)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Its about fucking time they let him go.  I hope someone stabs that attorney general in the eye with something dull, he cares more about technicalities then actual justice.



  i know


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jul 14, 2007)

Heh, so it's decided then. But the Attorney General wants to appeal against it? That's quite disturbing that he sticks to such an illogical law... Who wrote some of Georgia's laws, a pack of monkeys?


----------



## kashikun (Jul 14, 2007)

> Under Georgia law, if Mr Wilson had engaged in sexual intercourse with the girl he would have only been charged with a misdemeanour and would have received a much lighter sentence.



Hmm.... This proves my theory, our government has no clue in hell what they are talking about.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 14, 2007)

> Under Georgia law, if Mr Wilson had engaged in sexual intercourse with the girl he would have only been charged with a misdemeanour and would have received a much lighter sentence.



And this is what you call a law system in Georgia? I'd hate to live there then.

Wow, he actually got put on trial for such a stupid incident like that? It was a blowjob, not that big of a deal really, this government is one big hellhole made of people who don't know their own decisions properly.

Edit: I just realized how sad this is when I read the words "consensual." What the fuck is wrong with this country, seriously, that's the most stupid and absurd thing I've ever heard, a 17 year old going to trial for a 15 year old giving him consensual oral sex, how retarded does a country have to be?


----------



## Pontago (Jul 14, 2007)

> Under Georgia law, if Mr Wilson had engaged in sexual intercourse with the girl he would have only been charged with a misdemeanour and would have received a much lighter sentence.




Wow...whoever the hell came up with this...seriously. This seems like the kind of person who really doesnt belong MAKING LAWS 

This is somebody I just wanna kill. I mean really kill. Like jump up and down and kill. Then chop up their bodies into about fifty different parts and flush them down the toilet. The type of person who’s parents should have had an abortion. But they, like him were just too stupid, people like this need to be killed. I mean if you ask me, if this thing were the other way around...10 years for sex and a "don't do it again" for a bj, perhaps that would make a little more sense. 10 years for a bj on the other hand...


no seriously 


what the hell


----------



## SPN (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow, Georgia sounds like the best place to live ever!

While this is not something I would run around doing I still don't think prison is a good way to punish him. Still ignorant of him to film it.


----------



## Lady Azura (Jul 14, 2007)

> Under Georgia law, if Mr Wilson had engaged in sexual intercourse with the girl he would have only been charged with a misdemeanour and would have received a much lighter sentence.



How in the _hell_ does that make ANY sense, whatsoever?


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Jul 14, 2007)

> In his ruling on Monday, Superior Court Judge Thomas Wilson ordered Mr Wilson's release and said he would not be required to register as a sex offender.



But spending 10 years in prison is punishment enough


----------



## Blix (Jul 14, 2007)

What a retard punishment.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Jul 14, 2007)

wut the hell, a 15 year old cant have sex with a 17 year old? Holy crap was I ever close. :amazed


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2007)

It's official: Police are cock blockers.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jul 15, 2007)

That sucks lol

but really who would even convict him of that


----------



## Diamed (Jul 15, 2007)

Two reasons this law is made of fail.  Statutory rape assumes one party took ADVANTAGE of the other, that can't be when they're at the same developmental level.  If a 9 year old and 11 year old boy have sex it still can't be considered rape.

Second 15 is WAY too old for statutory rape to make any sense.  The average girl is more developed, educated and free than in the past, and yet in the past girls were marrying at 13 and starting their own families.  This insanity has to stop, human nature is saying to the boy and the girl that she's ready, but the law says the opposite, it makes it a crime till 18.  18?  That would be considered an old maid in the past, they would all be going. "O.O what's wrong with you girl?"  Teenagers were considered adults in the past and had sex, they're considered kids now and have sex, you will Never stop them from having sex, they know they are ready from the inside and nothing you say is going to convince them otherwise.  This is just a giant witch hunt against normal people and I really have no idea where it came from because Christianity in the past had no problem with young girls marrying, as far as I can tell it's just a bunch of jealous bastards who didn't get any when they were young. . .


----------



## impersonal (Jul 15, 2007)

ScarFace said:


> i can't believe he was found guilty for that. dumbest bunch of jurors



The jurors just admitted that he indeed had consensual sex... and they were all shocked to learn that he would get 10 years :/


Btw, that attorney general deserves a blowjob and 15 years in prison.


----------



## Ryukami (Jul 15, 2007)

georgia sucks... wtf
i bet he was black
and the 15 yr old white


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 16, 2007)

> Under Georgia law, if Mr Wilson had engaged in sexual intercourse with the girl he would have only been charged with a misdemeanor and would have received a much lighter sentence.



How the fuck does that earn you a lighter punishment?

No. Sense. At. All.


----------



## Cirus (Jul 16, 2007)

Well I am glad the state I am in has whats called a Romeo and Juliet law.  If the two are with in 2 years of age of each other, then nothing can be done about it.


----------



## Poison (Jul 16, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> It better have been a damn good blowjob...



Lol.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2007)

I wonder how many blow jobs he gave in the pin and if he was inspired by his last. 

Honestly stuff like this is dumb and I think charges should be brought against the DA and the opposing family.


----------



## yuugaoambu (Jul 17, 2007)

Some laws are obviously not logical, like being an adult at age 18, but needing to be 21 to drink alcohol... But if you know it is illegal, then the only thing more stupid than breaking the law, is doing it and leaving a video of you doing it.  I don't think this boy deserved 10 years in prision, but he was definitly asking for it!


----------



## Constantine (Jul 17, 2007)

Halo said:


> Good for him, I'm glad he's released now. I'm also glad he doesn't have to suffer the stigmatization of being a registered sex offender.


That's also my opinion.


----------



## Lux inactive (Jul 17, 2007)

> Under Georgia law, if Mr Wilson had engaged in sexual intercourse with the girl he would have only been charged with a misdemeanour and would have received a much lighter sentence.



Wtf? That's just ridiculous.


----------

